# Belly Bacon on the Smokin-It#3



## dert (Jun 17, 2015)

Finally found some bellies at a reasonable price here in the twin cites of MN!  

I went to restaurant depot and got the following for $1.58 a pound...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...474A4D-48D4-45D6-9ED9-DC6E579F0D41_1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...8E2EA7-FA9D-4E72-BA00-7C950BE5689E_1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E3BD68-E63D-4439-B63D-BFEDDAB12059_1.jpg.html


Made up 2 gallons of pops brine and cured them for two weeks.


----------



## dert (Jun 17, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...60635B-F949-4963-B8D0-7A6CD79AED4B_1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...41F1F5-C663-4D24-9F18-3B50A98F7BE9_1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...48CA26-B2EA-401A-ACFE-73F06AADE14B_1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...5E1004-ECA9-4835-9514-A92167229F98_1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A362A72F-F106-417E-8E37-75EB18846307.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 17, 2015)

More to come when I pull them out if the brine and smoke in 2 days....


----------



## dert (Jun 17, 2015)

In anticipation of good results, I bought two more bellies tonight...

Price went up to $1.78/ pound (skin on), still $0.10 less then boneless butts...


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...ACBD1295-4B09-4A87-B92A-DA74BD8BFB2F.jpg.html


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...847ADF-0428-416E-A644-80A71147ECA3_1.jpg.html


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...08D13B-EFCB-4070-9203-6820B251E23D_1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...59F678B0-15D1-4052-8622-9D0448659CE4.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 17, 2015)

Picked up some "bacon hangers" at Menards today based on some good intel here!

$2.99/ each

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E0E44672-2695-47A8-B524-77450249F523.jpg.html

- edit 6/19/2015....these worked great to hang, unfortunately my bellies were too long for my si#3


----------



## dert (Jun 17, 2015)

14 days is up tomorrow, I'll be drying and cold smoking this weekend.


----------



## dert (Jun 17, 2015)

Picked this up In anticipation of more belly bacon in my future!

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...8C7B7C6B-EAE4-45D3-938F-24D7453F380C.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 19, 2015)

Drying:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...2CC60230-97FF-448A-8E9F-4EAAC1B5847C.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...11489B85-5C8C-499A-875C-56042CE06EFD.jpg.html


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2015)

You are busy.........


----------



## dert (Jun 19, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> You are busy.........



Finally home for a couple months...and procrastination on my kitchen remodel.

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...708A03C0-FA31-4F09-A326-A1181B9CBEAC.jpg.html

I'll bring you some bacon and sausage next time I'm in Omak!


----------



## dert (Jun 19, 2015)

In the smoker...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D5080E3B-E453-4B49-BA74-93060E6FE34D.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E93F802F-4B56-4CFD-9E6A-79A9787EC5D7.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...5BC7F72C-5DEB-4BA5-9153-1DB8F0C79837.jpg.html

At 7:30 PM...with the fan, AMPS and no heat from the SI.

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...BA13AB99-B6B6-439B-9587-200165CC338C.jpg.html

79, about ambient.


After 30 min with both ends lit:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...95F17099-B959-4182-A563-E965B97DB9FF.jpg.html


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh yea


----------



## dert (Jun 19, 2015)

At 9:30 (two hours in):

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...B1B2262F-D1FB-402A-8268-D482B39214F9.jpg.html


Now I'll swap the grates around and leave the door open to cool it off some.


----------



## dert (Jun 19, 2015)

Swapped the racks and added my cold smoking heat deflector...I gained 10+ degrees over 2 hours with just the AMPS lit on 2 ends with the fan on top...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...43C6E558-8B2A-4DB6-A01C-4594DB1D45E9.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...63762743-C604-42A6-9DEF-3F7AF0394711.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...B6BB132D-C3DC-42E0-AF1F-0EB152DE2FC7.jpg.html

Still giving plenty of smoke with the heat shield:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...619C33E6-E3EF-462E-93AA-60D6F2F630D6.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 19, 2015)

Took the heat shield out, temp was still climbing.  At 11:45 I checked it, left the bottom latch open and the AMPS was on fire as it rounded the corner closest to the door...temp was 159 in the box!

I smothered the second side that was burning and removed the cold smoking plate.  Also swaped the racks again.  The temp seems to be climbing after four hours so I may have to call it quits for tonight and return the bellies into the fridge.

It's supposed to rain tonight so I'll probably continue the smoking in the morning.  I'm starting to think that the smoking it number three isn't the best option for cold smoking!

Just too well insulated- I may have to construct a plywood box to use the amazing smoking machine for cold smoking in...


----------



## dert (Jun 20, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...6F1BEE71-806E-4553-B8D2-202866557B23.png.html


----------



## dert (Jun 20, 2015)

Done for tonight...2:30am, 7 hours cold smoking:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...84B51F44-F763-4B0B-ABC1-1786E5F4BA4C.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A88CFE18-1568-4DEA-9A87-6EBF145F6449.jpg.html

Looking good, more to come!


----------



## dert (Jun 20, 2015)

Starting again at 9:30 AM...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...13F578AC-7752-4592-9679-7D23B4C12542.jpg.html


----------



## daveomak (Jun 20, 2015)

The AMNPS generates a fair amount of heat...   That's when I added the mail box mod....    That solved the extra heat problem....


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 20, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> The AMNPS generates a fair amount of heat...   That's when I added the mail box mod....    That solved the extra heat problem....


I listened to Dave and added the mailbox to my electric smoker, works fantastic


----------



## dert (Jun 20, 2015)

I think my mod will be a couple sheets of plywood and some 2x4s for a cold smoking box with plenty if ventilation and height!

Here it is at 12:45, 3:15 in today plus the 7:00 from last night:


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...46E7C365-8420-49C3-AD9C-52F40D70BB74.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 20, 2015)

Steadily gain temp...the bellies were placed into the smoker directly from the fridge this AM.


----------



## dert (Jun 20, 2015)

Pulled them off at 6:30 tonight for a total of 16 hours of cold smokin'

3 inches left if the AMPS...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D250B6D1-58FE-487B-BA66-77E10E369944.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...DCC1BFBE-5873-4EB1-B24C-6EB3C18A25E0.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E6F20DDE-2C52-4568-B832-F9020C1BB28F.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...55348CAD-73EE-455C-8E02-E714E3A73B69.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...2EF898C3-DBA3-4DC0-8A1C-95F0EEB75B4D.jpg.html


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 20, 2015)

Mailbox mod is great with a MES, but I'm not sure how it would work with a Smokin-It 3 w/o major modifications.

Great looking bacon, BTW!


----------



## dert (Jun 21, 2015)

Back in this AM at 10:30...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...00500B9C-7A59-46FA-B5CF-E36586BA4E4C.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 21, 2015)

3:30, 21 hours in....

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...6B90C665-9D10-4893-9126-B96A93EEDB97.jpg.html


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 21, 2015)

How long are you going to let it run? We did our batch of bacon in 7 hour increments, ending at 28 hours. Next time I do bacon that is where I will be STARTING out time wise. How do you like your Fluke?


----------



## dert (Jun 21, 2015)

Not sure, I was thinking 30 hours or so?


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 21, 2015)

Dert said:


> Not sure, I was thinking 30 hours or so?


Is this your first batch of bacon?


----------



## dert (Jun 21, 2015)

I did a small one last year...so this is the first real batch I did...


----------



## dert (Jun 22, 2015)

Pulled off at 7:30 PM, for a total of 26 hours...


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 22, 2015)

Just had some of our 28 hour bacon. Next batch will start at 28 and go up from there.


----------



## dert (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh my this is good!

Just tried some...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...3F5108A4-134A-400D-B3D0-3406966CD9FA.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...5B8E3D80-1601-41F6-8F51-E100A44C4D4F.jpg.html

Didn't even get out the big slicer...yet

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A5216A65-5007-4102-A440-277420A4F49F.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 22, 2015)

Fried up nice!

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A40AE8EC-3FAC-4EB9-8397-CC88A312A260.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...04CEEBD4-8FCE-4817-82AF-FC188987BD55.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 22, 2015)

Plenty smoky and perhaps a bit too salty...more to come!


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 22, 2015)

Man that looks great.   Awesome job


----------



## gary s (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks Good

Gary


----------



## dert (Jun 23, 2015)

Sharpened my knives and hacked off the skin tonight:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E1DE168D-F1ED-4895-BF2D-4F96055350BC.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...B0DA4140-A925-4975-8108-DF48163A7E45.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...CD795F3F-6F8A-4398-8B4C-5B2750BBBEA8.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 23, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> How long are you going to let it run? We did our batch of bacon in 7 hour increments, ending at 28 hours. Next time I do bacon that is where I will be STARTING out time wise. How do you like your Fluke?



That thermo works well, like the 2 probe option.


----------



## dert (Jun 23, 2015)

Need to partially freeze and slice on my hobart...more to come


----------



## dert (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok...

Trimmed the ends and pieces, got the slicer all cleaned and sanitized...3 hours later:



http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...578B6C43-BC19-4314-BAEA-46935A81CF18.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...572B2D6A-DCA5-4FAF-BA72-406123E89693.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...59182CB2-BEE1-4D49-B9C5-F51752AD9215.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...5180AEE7-1E5E-4975-954A-F9AAE71A3951.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 24, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...00B6CCF1-638B-4AD0-9B09-491BEA5B5498.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A3AAF045-AE80-4599-916D-1EDDFCF25356.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...4422595D-DA79-48CD-8D90-01160C31E3B6.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 24, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...12DE1F89-AF74-47A1-A7C1-5A79868BFB91.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...C7C0DB05-AF36-411B-9D81-B680CB03DF29.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 24, 2015)

They are in the freezer for tonight!

These bellies will meet Mr. Hobart tomorrow afternoon:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...7D219E2F-0F14-480B-86E5-5D7A9F8A25DE.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...5CF7459A-A4E6-468E-9F7E-797F5DFB894A.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...0F289152-4305-4D7A-806E-BF71A5C8149A.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 24, 2015)

Sliced up half after freezing overnight:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...0D87AA2F-E0D1-486F-8043-379E1EFA95DC.jpg.html

Came off curly, but straightened out fine

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...2F214480-2992-4A6D-B5D1-7D8D977C70CC.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...15C96559-4546-433C-9FAE-4227A1D7AD1E.jpg.html


----------



## gary s (Jun 24, 2015)

Now that's what I'm talking about   NICE !!!

Gary


----------



## dert (Jun 25, 2015)

More bacon slicing:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...32BE2B-9090-48B1-B972-F9EEF8174F5B_1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...03FFE685-5307-4D70-9528-9A8ECBC9AD97.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...7C9DFBB5-1AE1-4423-A94A-BF327838D2FB.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...01456C13-3872-46A5-87DB-ECB34D0F57D0.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...1987CC76-85A5-437A-B59E-2245B0483B61.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 25, 2015)

Got 55 oz of ends and pieces:


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...F125CBB6-14D7-4966-935D-8D2A336F8708.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 25, 2015)

In action:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...60638593-F9B8-4739-A901-69C38C47CD87.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...1E5C5116-BB5D-4379-85D0-252A6F49CA7F.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...ED32DEF4-FCF5-4FB7-88C5-2C38E891D5FB.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...4391D534-58F4-44B7-BEBD-605819C65D2C.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 25, 2015)

Skins vac packed:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...905A264D-A926-4B60-81FD-09B5C9F68D32.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jun 25, 2015)

Some bacon vac packed:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...21487EA2-B2CA-4B8C-A9EE-E8FF05A66053.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...1F6447EB-4B68-4C93-8ABA-5F92647F6AD9.jpg.html


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 25, 2015)

Looks Great Dirt, you will be eating like a King for a while...


----------



## dert (Jul 11, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...32A2320A-820B-4E87-8AB4-E776627F5905.jpg.html


----------



## gary s (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks Good !! I see only one thing wrong  I'm not in the picture !!!

Gary


----------

